
How to talk to your tech consultant about your embarrassing website condition - anybodyc
https://www.indiehackers.com/@AnybodyConsulting/how-to-talk-to-your-technology-consultant-about-your-embarrassing-website-condition-0c72d29a87
======
oceanghost
I would love to have a customer this organized.

Usually its "Make my website do magic, and oh I can't pay."

~~~
anybodyc
It's like the person who goes to the doctor and says "Make me young again, and
oh I don't have insurance"

